# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  list of banned import into Australia (steroids n such)

## Mr.Rose

Can anyone help me. I didnt know where to post this.

Can anyone provide a list of banned substances for import into australia? I cant seem to find one on the TGA website. 

I would like to import Tamoxifen , and Cytomel . for personal use of course (under 3 months supply)

They dont seem to be on the list of banned imports, but that list is so small, it cant be the only list?

anyone?

----------


## boz

Hmm its not the name mate its the ingredients i have rang TGA before and it is not legal to import, but from majority of us aussies on the forum. 

They have gotten away with these imports from lion successfully though. 

Its all a gamble.

But here is the list http://www.health.gov.au/internet/ma...-precursor.htm

----------


## stevey_6t9

its risky but ive goten away before using lion

----------


## Mr.Rose

yeh i looked atthat list, the ingredients of tamoxifen (nolva) and cytomel arnt in the list, but clomid is, which is funny because tamo and nolva are the same shit.

----------


## Mr.Rose

lets say, for example, they are not on the list of prohibited imports, and i arrive at the customs gate in sydney and declare that on my arrival card that i have medicines with me. What are the chanced that they will investigate further and if they do, and i say its for hyperthyroidism and gyno, or osme other bs, that they will buy it and let me through. If i do declare it and they confiscate it, i get a warning for a first offense right?

i mean thats better then if i dont declare it and try sneak it in.

----------


## RyanRoss

> lets say, for example, they are not on the list of prohibited imports, and i arrive at the customs gate in sydney and declare that on my arrival card that i have medicines with me. What are the chanced that they will investigate further and if they do, and i say its for hyperthyroidism and gyno, or osme other bs, that they will buy it and let me through. If i do declare it and they confiscate it, i get a warning for a first offense right?
> 
> i mean thats better then if i dont declare it and try sneak it in.


I would definitely declare it, because trying to bring drugs (or even research chems) by sneaking them into the country can lead to huge consequences. Just take the chance, declare it, and hope for the best. The risk is not worth the punishment.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Yeh i plan on declaring them as medicine, however with no prescription script, lets just hope i get them through, but i see no reason they would take them, they aren't on the list of prohibited imports, and supply is under three months.

Also im new to this, but is lion, ar-r ?

----------


## stevey_6t9

shuld be ok if there not prohibited. Some meds u gota have a prescription or its against the law

----------


## HustlerBrah

> Yeh i plan on declaring them as medicine, however with no prescription script, lets just hope i get them through, but i see no reason they would take them, they aren't on the list of prohibited imports, and supply is under three months.
> 
> Also im new to this, but is lion, ar-r?


If possible, try get something with a brand name all over it? if you getme? whilst the chemical name is VERY FINE printed.

so then you can say it's for thyroid/gyno related , *declare it of course*

----------


## Bull_Nuts

> I would definitely declare it, because trying to bring drugs (or even research chems) by sneaking them into the country can lead to huge consequences. Just take the chance, declare it, and hope for the best. The risk is not worth the punishment.


Why declare it...then they definately know you have it...

Just put them in a bottle of mouth wash or something....it looks the same and even has the smell of alcohol.

You could even get it in a bottle of mouth wash without breaking the seal with a hot needle and then superglue over the hole...they will never know....just do it in a discreet location like the seem of the bottle...of coarse squirt out the mouth wash.

Use your imagination...

----------


## Mr.Rose

they are tablets, so i wont be able to do that. I have three bottles, t3, t4 and nolva. Neither of the three is on the list of banned imports, neither are considered anabolic 's, and each can have a justified reason, e.g, hyperthyroidism and gyno. I'll declare them, because id rather them confiscated if im not allowed to brign them in then get a find for 'drug trafficking'. I see no reason for them to take it off me but, and i will only be bringing in a less then 3 month supply. The only pitfall to my plan is that i do not have a prescription, so we shall see how that goes.

i would also like to bring in some melanotan II, but i think i cannot bring in any injections (insulin expected).

----------


## gonzo6183

Declaring the items is the way to go, if you do this you MAY get it through but you will NOT recieve a warning, punishment or any type of record kept on the occasion. As you have done the right thing if they do not like it they just say sorry sir you are unable to bring this into the country, easy and hassel free but then again odds are good that you will get it through.

Gonzo

----------


## Mr.Rose

yeh thats what i thought, thanks for the reassurance. I dont see any reasons that they shouldnt let it through.

Has anyone ever has any experience with getting viagra into the country?? and by viagra i mean another brand of sildenafil citrate, but its the same shit.

----------


## HustlerBrah

Viagra i've brought HUNDREDS of tabs through  :Smilie: 

and it's never spelt VIAGRA it's always 1 letter wrong or something (different countries)

same ingredient, sidenafil citrate (or how ever u spell it)

----------


## Mr.Rose

thats great news, for both me and my little friend, lol  :Smilie: .

thanks for the heads up hustler, your a great help.  :Smilie:

----------


## Solomon

Anyone know the legality of HCG here?

----------


## stevey_6t9

illegal champ wifout prescription.

----------


## Mr.Rose

got them all through,

haha, im the best. everyone love me!

----------


## stevey_6t9

> got them all through,
> 
> haha, im the best. everyone love me!


your a sneaky one arent ya lol

----------


## Mr.Rose

i am a sneaky one, got so much through. Lets give them a round of applause for the wonderful job of protecting our country... oh and for lifting the burden on my wallet. haha.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> i am a sneaky one, got so much through. Lets give them a round of applause for the wonderful job of protecting our country... oh and for lifting the burden on my wallet. haha.


did u get my pm

----------


## Mr.Rose

checking now

----------


## OzBuilder

so....

what did they say? did they just not stop you or they asked why u were carrying them????

----------


## javerton

> so....
> 
> what did they say? did they just not stop you or they asked why u were carrying them????


I'd be interested in knowing this also. Run us through how this happened. Glad to know you got it through ok though mate.

----------


## footyfan12

has anyone every gotten any stanazol or clen through? anavar ??

----------


## AusLuke

*NOT ALLOWED, READ RULES -Gear*

----------


## boz

lol this thread still going.

----------


## The Frame

I have looked on the customs site to see what compounds are banned, but still cant see it. So if i was to import and they did stop it, i could not get a record now would i?

----------


## stevey_6t9

^^ if its not on the list you should be ok...and if they did stop it, its because its illegal and obviously on the list.

if its 1 or 2 things you will just get a seizure letter,,,if its more you will get a knock at the door...two aussies on here i know have from importing previously.

----------


## The Frame

Can you go into more details about the knock on the door?

----------


## stevey_6t9

police will come to your house and you will be charged for importing illegal substances... enough detail?

----------


## FrozenGonad

I'm getting the impression importing into Aus is a bit hit and miss.. I'd be curious about how much money you throw away on an average import if it gets busted...

----------


## mewantmuscles

hey bro just wanted to know if were still getting the gear through and what your results were like taking it

----------


## Dmel

> Can anyone help me. I didnt know where to post this.
> 
> Can anyone provide a list of banned substances for import into australia? I cant seem to find one on the TGA website. 
> 
> I would like to import Tamoxifen , and Cytomel . for personal use of course (under 3 months supply)
> 
> They dont seem to be on the list of banned imports, but that list is so small, it cant be the only list?
> 
> anyone?


Have you got a success to bring tamoxifen and cytomel? I need this stuff as well.

----------


## tommygunz22

Hey guys I live in Australia and just wondering if there is anyone out there that has gotten clen into the country with buysteriods.com ??

----------


## jackfowler

Hi, im going to tenerife, spain from the uk will i be ok to take two boxes of taxoxifen threw customs with me? 
Cheers if anybody can help.

----------

